# RSPCA visit :(



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Welli ts been a week thats for sure a few months back some lovley person decided to dump some reptiles on my doorstep in non secure containers sadly most made an excape some turning up in the neighbourhood 

Sadly I've now had reports a couple were killed which is horrible if only they had knocked 

The issue is some stupid person has reported us to the RSPCA for crueilty to reptiles not bad for a disabled reptiles sanctuary.
I've spoken to them and are waiting a call back so they can pop over and see what I do I'm furious as its been 24 years no issues.

Sad thing is this is all becasue I'm sure they don't want reptiles living next door and want us evicted as they don't know we are private as we live on a council estate.

Seems to be a trend of RSPCA being called to herpers thing is how can they say I'm ill treating my reptiles if no one ever fgoes into my loft? why could they have not been honest and said they had a rep apprea then blame me oh well people can't win 
thanks for reading rant over paula


----------



## Maureen Collinson (Oct 6, 2006)

I know the feeling well Paula, having had two very recent visits myself from the RSPCA. 

They had received a complaint via a person that I shall not mention here, but if you are reading this, or one of your friends is, then please be aware of the fact that I only had to work through 6 peoples names at the time, due to the animals that were mentioned by the RSPCA, so it was not at all hard to work out who you are.

Back to you Paula. I am sure that although it might be a bit of an inconvenience to you, that everything will be fine.  I found the Officers to be very pleasant, and their knowledge was quite good, but then many are under taking some training with regards to reptiles these days.

It is a real shame when people waste both the RSPCA's time and that of people like yourself, that spend their time helping the animals, just to try to get what they want, or out of pure spite.

Mo. x


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Aww Mo you to how terrible why do people feel the need to do this? makes me so mad 

And to you you do nothing but good 
I'm hoping a nice one calls who likes reptiles be interesting to see how far there knowledge ranges  

The only good outcome is I was going to invite them round anyway but was worried i might be taking up time which could be sued on a real mistreatment case.
p xx


----------



## Astral (May 1, 2009)

Smile, let them in and look around. Then turn the situation to your advantage as in the future you can say you've been fully checked by the RSPCA with not one issue!


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Astral said:


> Smile, let them in and look around. Then turn the situation to your advantage as in the future you can say you've been fully checked by the RSPCA with not one issue!


Good thinking  mind you I've called twice asking them to call me still no call from an officer so they can't be that worried 
paula


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

Molly75 said:


> Good thinking  mind you I've called twice asking them to call me still no call from an officer so they can't be that worried
> paula


Paula
The RSPCA are only a charity and have no right to come on your property and judge your ability to look after reptiles.
Personally, given their previous track record on reptiles I would (and have) tell them to mind their own buisiness and send them away.

What ever you choose to do, I would urge you to speak with Chris Newman (Chairman of REPTA and FBH) first so that you know your rights. It may just help you avoid some upset.

If you want his contact details please PM me.

Natrix


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

Natrix said:


> Paula
> The RSPCA are only a charity and have no right to come on your property and judge your ability to look after reptiles.
> Personally, given their previous track record on reptiles I would (and have) tell them to mind their own buisiness and send them away.
> 
> ...


i agree the RSPCA have no right to come onto your propery UNLESS you allow them to of course. i have had the person next door ring them about my dog as her fence fall over i asked her to fix it she did not so i let my dog out as normall at night he kinda detroyed her plants then they came few days later they said he was growling so on but he does not do that so i let them come in say hello so on they was very happy with my dog and ended up asking the person to stop wasting there time. unhappy to say i was fed up of the fence and got my own fitted the next day cost 700.00 the women didn't even say thanks let alone pay for it. but least my dogs/kid have nice fence now not one falling over every time the wind is bad :lol2:


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Are people becoming less pet friendly these days seems so many are to quick to grab a phone and report these days


----------



## Dave W (May 6, 2009)

Molly75 said:


> Are people becoming less pet friendly these days seems so many are to quick to grab a phone and report these days


 
*it's jealousy i believe *

*i hope all goes well for you though keep us informed*


----------



## C.C. Rider (Nov 19, 2007)

Maureen Collinson said:


> I know the feeling well Paula, having had two very recent visits myself from the RSPCA.
> 
> They had received a complaint via a person that I shall not mention here, but if you are reading this, or one of your friends is, then please be aware of the fact that I only had to work through 6 peoples names at the time, due to the animals that were mentioned by the RSPCA, so it was not at all hard to work out who you are.
> 
> ...


God knows why anyone would want to report you to the RSPCA Mo let alone someone who posts on here, how low can you go? Let's hope that karma comes into play...


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

I am sure your right that it is the simple fact people dont want reps living next door to them. I have had a report against me before. However I refused to let the rspca on my property, nothing they could do, they did threated to take me to court, they never did. That was 6 years ago at my last address. 
Honestly I personally cant stand the rspca they believe the badge gives them power, soon stumps them when you quote the law back at them. Hope everything works out for the best for you.


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok finally had a call from an Officer today it was Thursday they last called advising me that there was an issue of how I keep my reptiles someone had reported me for letting them loose which I went on the explain the dumping of reps on my doorstep.

The Officer was more than happy to listen and its being left as she could tell there was no issue.

She was quite young and seemed a bit bamboozled at the information I was throwing her way. 

The thing is as there are no actual accredited courses available how on earth can they advise someone how to keep there reptiles and reps don't read care sheets and many are far from the norm on an individual basis in their care needs.

Paula


----------

